# Help - slight heat on inside of fetlock joints?



## Lill (13 May 2009)

Blue was trotting lame with me last night so got off, untacked and inspected his legs.

Nothing swollen, no cuts or anything.

But slight heat to the inside of his fetlock joints?

Any idea what this could be?

He was going nutty in the field yesterday morning so am hoping he's just bashed himself?


----------



## kellyeaton (13 May 2009)

maybe he has pulled tweaked or bashed him self give him a few days rest cold hose it morning and night give a sachet of bute for the next 3 days for the anti in flamm purpose and see how he goes after that! have yo checked his feet for heat punctures or stones?


----------



## Lill (13 May 2009)

He had no stones in his feet as picked them out when i got him in, but have to say i didn't check for punctures.

Last time he was lame (about 3yrs ago) was because he'd stood on a nail


----------



## ischa (13 May 2009)

is it on both or just one side  ??? 

if its on both sides then maybe it could be splints ???


----------



## Lill (13 May 2009)

Bit of heat on both sides though he looked and felt to be lame on his front right...


----------



## ischa (13 May 2009)

is it on the fetlock or just above on the cannon bone ???

if it is them it could possibly be if it is Active inflammation and bony reaction from ligament tearing causes swelling, soreness, pain and leg withdrawal when the splint is pressed, with varying degrees of lameness, particularly in the older horse
i find it weird its on both if its a injury
if it doesnt get any better i ask vet


----------



## Lill (13 May 2009)

Am really worried its something terrible now  
	
	
		
		
	


	













I will see if it is still a bit warm to touch there tonight and if he is still lame and if he is will probably keep him in and try to get the vet out as soon as poss


----------



## ischa (14 May 2009)

just hose his leg down and give him bute for a day or so if it is a injury from a sprain etc 
 you can expect it to be sore 
its like human sprains it can take awhile for it to heal probley 
if you fill he needs the vet or it isnt getting any better after your efforts in the next couple of days
hope hes not lame today


----------

